# Lab just had pups...Momma is an OGF dog!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Got our new mother Bella off OGF member quackpot about 4 years ago. Arguably the best overall lab we've owned (She's our 4th). Popped out 5, 4 black and one "yellow" that is more of a caramel color...pretty unique shade for a lab. 

Promised I'd post this to show off the whelping box my 12yo son and I built out of wood we had laying around. Equally thrilled that she used the box, unlike my last lab who decided to shred up a couch when she gave birth!

Thanks again quackpot....she continues to be a wonderful dog!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That's about 10 kinds of awesome!!! Beautiful girl, and what fun to have a litter of puppies around!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congrats, on the new arrivals!


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nothing like a litter of Labs. Gotta like that puppy breath. Your son has to be mighty proud and happy that your gal used the whelping box he helped make.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That's great, congrats. Love the caramel colored pup !!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah we were both stoked about the box!

Here are a few closeups...who isn't a sucker for lab pups!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

More mouths to feed!


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Looking good. Was she bred with hunting stock. By far my best dog was a lab

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

thinking about selling pups??


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

She's hunting stock father isn't. Dave, we are but we have more interest than we do pups! If that changes I'll let you know.


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

sounds good and congrats!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Brandon,

Wife changed her mind, WANTS THE CARMEL PUP!!!!

Just kidding of course, we wish we could!

Awesome puppies congratulations papa.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats and nice looking dogs.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful pups no way that Carmel colored one would be leaving the house Labs are great I have owned two, Luke will be 8 years old in January


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah everyone digs mr. Carmel. Including the wife so I'm pretty sure I know where this is headed...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Brandon,
> 
> Wife changed her mind,
> WANTS THE CARMEL PUP!!!!
> ...


I don't blame her a bit! When you first described the pup as being not quite a yellow pup, and then I saw the pic, I thought "Chestnut" lab. But it's not quite dark enough for chestnut, and I think"Caramel" lab is a perfect description! Who knows! You may have something new and exciting going on here. Have to wait for the dog to mature and see what it's coat looks like.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

You're killing me bowman. Would've been more helpful if you said "those colored labs carry disease" 

Pretty sure unless that little bastard starts coughing bees, his home is right here


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

damn dude, that caramel one sure get his home real quick ehh? 
I would love to have any of them in my home...


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

We rescued a black Lab last Feb. Best dog we ever had. Beautiful pups.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy...ask Josh what color that is...gotta be a bait color...rootbeer?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Lundy...ask Josh what color that is...gotta be a bait color...rootbeer?


You will need to leave him at my house for a while for Josh to perform proper color testing and matching.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Shakedown...

Someone advertised "Fox Red" lab pups for sale a few months back in the Cleveland Plain Dealer. I looked around at that time since I'd never heard of that color, and found some information on them on-line. Here is one site that I re-found:

http://foxredlabpups.com/

Your caramel pup looks pretty close to the coloration on some of those Fox Reds. 

Definitely a great looking pup regardless of how the color is described.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Rob that looks as close as it gets to me...The thing that throws me off is, that our pup has a pink nose/pads. That color though is real real close, at least for now.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

As it get older those pink pads and paws may change color bro... I have seen that happen before... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah I expect tho coat to change too. 

Here's momma with a shameless plug...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ShakeDown said:


> You're killing me bowman. Would've been more helpful if you said "those colored labs carry disease"
> 
> Pretty sure unless that little bastard starts coughing bees, his home is right here




Got a big laugh out of that, and God knows I needed one! 

It looks like it could grow into a beautiful dog. Dog genetics and breeding are bound by rigid rules (at least, according to the AKC), but variations introduce themselves at random times. Those prepared to deal with such circumstances can sometimes reap the wind! It occurs to me to ask, is there somewhere in this pup's past, a CHOCOLATE lab? At one time chocolate Labs we all the rage, and then there came a short run of so called "white Labs" with coats like polar bears! 
Who knows what the future may bring


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

crappielooker said:


> As it get older those pink pads and paws may change color bro... I have seen that happen before...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


no they won't once a pink always pink ...


----------

